# More turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a few more turnings from this week. The first is a cedar lidded box with a first. I practiced till I couldn't any more. I put a finial on the top. I did this after watching Cindy Drozda's DVD on Elegant Finials. The other is a maple hollow form vase and a rosewood hollow form vase. All finished with Minwax Antique Oil. The maple vase is 7 1/2" tall and 5 1/2" across.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy Snickies Bernie. Those are nice. I love the finial but my favorite are the two vases. Love the rosewood, the shape and color of that one and the maple one the finish is like glass! Nice work Bernie! I think you have some more blue ribbon winners there!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Really NICE Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. The maple hollow form was fun to turn. It is the first time I turned that big of a piece of maple. Cuts like butter. Very nice to work with.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work Bernie. Keep it up.


----------

